# AKC Black lab puppies



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

There are 4 black males and 2 black females available. There is a 26 month hip and eye guarantee. Dew Claws removed they will have their first set of shots. 
Their sire is Turkey Creeks Legend of Fall(Legend). Legend's sire is GMPR MHR Sauk River's Featherstorm and is the grandson of GMPR MHR Rik's Risky Raider, and his dam Lhotak's Red Jazmin, was the 2000 Nebraska state Pheasant Championship runner up. Legend has an extremely calm temperament with incredible hunting drive. He is a truly gorgeous 80lb yellow lab with classic good looks and unmatched desire with a very strong point. 
The dam Stella of Snoose Valley (Stella) is an outstanding hunter that has a very natural point, and covers upland fields very thoroughly, she is a good looking black lab out of Kellogs Duke Van Abel-pt and Dakota Mocha of Job's. Stella's dam Dakota Mocha of Job's is the grandaughter of CFC CAFC Pachanga Magnum Force, her sire is out of Kelloggs lines, their pedigree is full of natural pointing labs. The pups will be ready to go March 23rd. They are $400. There is a $150 deposit to hold your pick, the rest of the money is due when you pick up your pup.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

4 males 1 female left


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

4 males left.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

some pups still available, I need these puppies gone, buying another dog and need the space.

350 or best offer


----------

